# Postgresql



## winky (19. Jun 2003)

Ich habe auf meinem Windows-Rechner einen Apache-Webserver für den privaten Gebrauch zulaufen(zu testen der Scripte und so).
Bisher habe ich meine PHP-Scripte immer auf eine MYSQL-Datenbank zugreifen lassen und ich habe neulich(eben gerade) gelesen, dass PostgreSQL um einiges besser seinen soll.
Weis jemand wo es gute Tutorials über PostgreeSQL gibt (Am besten auf deutsch), kann bei google irgendwie nichts vernünftiges finden.

Hier ist zwar noch nicht soviel los, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jun 2003)

Mit deutschen Tutorials sieht es momentan NOCH schlecht aus aber das englische Tutorial auf http://www.postgresql.org/docs/ ist wirklich gut. Aber wenn du ein paar euros überig gibts es bei ebay auch gute deutsche bücher zu diesem thema.

Und PostgreeSQL ist eigendlich für Linuxsysteme gedacht, aber hier gibt es eine kleine anleitung, die beschreibt wie man postgreesql auch unter windows zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## winky (25. Jun 2003)

Ach - glaub ich bleib bei mysql - aber trotzdem Danke


----------

